# dallee in bachmann shay



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I read some good stuff on in the 3 inch 8 ohm speaker thread. 
I used the configuration with a rechargeable 8.4 volt battery 
that gets charged from track power. The problem is that during 
installion and experimenting using the idle sound wnd no track power, 
I wore the battery down to about 6 volts and then the idle sound is intermittent 
as well as the running sound from track power. My question..is this configuration 
worthwhile? 

I took a speaker out of a pc speaker. Clamped some wires on it to see how it sounded, well I got the motor boat sound as it turned out to be a 4 ohm. 
I did not keep it hooked up long. Could this have done some damage to the sound card? 

I hooked back up the 8 ohm speaker and put on a new non rechargeable 9 volt and the idle sound seems ok as well as the running sound with track power. I did not leave the track power on long so i would not charge the nonchargeable. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Honest thoughts? 

1. The Dallee is not that great, I think your loco deserves better. 
2. It eats batteries, as you have found, don't leave it standing for long. 
3. The "charging circuit" will normally undercharge or overcharge your battery, making it work poorly or destroying the battery much sooner than a Phoenix. Calling it a "charger" is an insult to real charging systems. 
4. Don't use the wrong speaker impedance, some sound units will actually be permanently damaged. 
5. PC speakers suck, get hold of Jonathan at http://www.rctrains.com/Parts%20and%20Access%202.htm and get a good speaker. 
5. You get what you pay for. 

So, you have to balance what you paid with what you got. It's an inexpensive, entry level unit. That's why it's what it is. 

Regards, Greg


----------

